# Hunting Success and Soap



## countymounty22 (Oct 12, 2012)

A few weeks ago I decided to make some dirt scented soap.  I found out that WSP carries Dirt FO.  I was skeptical but, the reviews won me over so I ordered it.  It smelled exactly like the scented wafers I buy at the store.  October 1st was the bow opener here in Indiana so I decided to try it.  The wind was in my face at an angle so I wasn't really expecting anyting to come from the right but, he did.  Now I must include that I am meticulous when it comes to scent control but I have to think the soap helped.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Oct 12, 2012)

congrats! my husband wishes he had that kinda luck. dirt FO, who wouldve thunk it? maybe worth a try...


----------



## judymoody (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats!  Now my husband wants me to make him some dirt soap before his upcoming hunt!

Anise EO is supposed to be a good odor masker too.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice Buck!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the success of your dirt soap.

I deleted the picture because of complaints. I have to agree I also found it inappropriate for a soapmaking/bath & body forum.


----------



## countymounty22 (Oct 14, 2012)

I assumed that this would have been the appropriate place because General Chat is for off topic things.  Didn't mean to offend anybody.  I can see how non-hunters might be offended.  My feelings aren't hurt, still love the forum.  Anyway, judymoody I did make anise soap also, I just haven't used it for a hunt.  I tried anise and pine scotch but, i did not add enough of pine scotch and the anise dominated.


----------



## crafter (Oct 25, 2012)

Good for you on the deer.

My two bow hunter sons have been seeing deer, but not close enough to shoot at. But they are using recurves so the shots must be close.

They already smell like dirt, so the soap probably wouldn't help.

I guess that's a dirt smell... But then again, maybe the soap would help... 

Al


----------



## judymoody (Oct 26, 2012)

countymounty22 said:
			
		

> I assumed that this would have been the appropriate place because General Chat is for off topic things.  Didn't mean to offend anybody.  I can see how non-hunters might be offended.  My feelings aren't hurt, still love the forum.  Anyway, judymoody I did make anise soap also, I just haven't used it for a hunt.  I tried anise and pine scotch but, i did not add enough of pine scotch and the anise dominated.



Anise will take over in almost any blend!  I find I have to use it very sparingly.


----------



## ClaraSuds (Nov 2, 2012)

Black Spruce EO, works fabulously in soap, holds the scent well. I also find it's a very complex forrest smell rather than a straight tree smell. It smells, woody, smokey and green all at once. It's like a complete perfume all on it's own and not a very expensive oil to buy. It's my favourite of all the conifer scents. Very manly....if you're worried about that kinda thing.


----------

